# Rare Old school US Amps VLX-400 Black



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Rare Old school US Amps VLX-400 Black On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Old-school-US-Amps-VLX-400-Black/113798889922?


----------



## Mikeg401 (Sep 15, 2020)

any vlx amps around for sale ?or ax 2000


----------



## dealer (Jul 31, 2013)

Mikeg401 said:


> any vlx amps around for sale ?or ax 2000


How about 1 that needs tlc? Selling for a friend.
Needs a couple of outputs, no meltdown, just popped.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

dealer said:


> How about 1 that needs tlc? Selling for a friend.
> Needs a couple of outputs, no meltdown, just popped.


Do you still have that vlx? or was it a 2000?


----------



## Mikeg401 (Sep 15, 2020)

How much ? And which model is it ?


----------



## Chrizzle8 (Jul 10, 2021)

Mikeg401 said:


> How much ? And which model is it ?


Still looking for this amp? I have a VLX 400 I'm looking to get rid of.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

How much, pics with date, etc etc?. I'd be interested


----------



## Mikeg401 (Sep 15, 2020)

Chrizzle8 said:


> Still looking for this amp? I have a VLX 400 I'm looking to get rid of.


Yes . What you asking for it ? And any pictures ?


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

always a little sketchy when someone with just 1 post, chimes in and states they have the amp, everyone is looking for, for sale...and when ppl chime in and ask for pics with dates and pics of amp and stuff...no response back

i mean why bother coming in and saying you have the amp for sale, never to return- idk i dont get it 
saves me the money i guess anyways - so thats a good thing


----------



## Mikeg401 (Sep 15, 2020)

mhyde71 said:


> always a little sketchy when someone with just 1 post, chimes in and states they have the amp, everyone is looking for, for sale...and when ppl chime in and ask for pics with dates and pics of amp and stuff...no response back
> 
> i mean why bother coming in and saying you have the amp for sale, never to return- idk i dont get it
> saves me the money i guess anyways - so thats a good thing


I missed out on one 2 days ago 😤


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mikeg401 said:


> I missed out on one 2 days ago 😤


was it the one on ebay? there was a purple one i think not long ago on there or was it black?


----------

